
Evidence mounting: Windows 7 going modular, subscription - drm237
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080323-evidence-mounting-windows-7-going-modular-subscription.html
======
adduc
Did Microsoft look at the structure of Linux systems and figure they could do
the same?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
The idea of a modular operating system predates Linux by many many years.

------
TrevorJ
I don't get the name, it makes no sense from a marketing standpoint at all.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
That's 'cos it's not gonna be named windows 7 when it will be released.

~~~
leoc
Given that 7 is apparently regarded as an unlucky number in some parts of the
world, I'm sure you're right there.

